
White House Taps McAfee CTO for Cybersecurity Post - Lightning
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/08/19/white-house-taps-mcafee-cto-for-cybersecurity-post/
======
sheraz
It would be far more interesting if they tapped the actual John McAfee [1] for
the post.

[1] -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McAfee](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McAfee)

